# Travelzoo deal for Atlantis



## Karen G (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's the deal in case anyone is interested.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 6, 2012)

That's pretty reasonable at $99 a night.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 6, 2012)

Watch for hidden fees at Atlantis. There was a news report about them awhile back.

Suzanne


----------



## catwgirl (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know about hidden fees, but I do remember them putting a $2200 hold on my cc at check-in.  I thought that was excessive.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 6, 2012)

Add mandatory taxes, housekeeping gratuities, utility service fees & service charges from $74 per night.

From the fine print.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2012)

JeffW said:


> Add mandatory taxes, housekeeping gratuities, utility service fees & service charges from *$74 per nigh*t.
> 
> From the fine print.


Wow! I missed the fine print, but it says *$56 per night* on the ad I saw, based on the lowest price room. It also says the rate is good for Sun.-Wed. and weekend charges apply. So I'm just guessing that Thurs.-Sat. may be a lot higher.


----------



## simba7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow...$2200 hold on your credit card? We are renting a one bedroom unit at Harborside from an owner for the end of June. Our confirmation email from Starwood only mentions a hold of $100 per day...I was hoping it would only be $800 for the 8 days...now I am worried! Are there other holds or fees that they will add on as well?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 8, 2012)

I think $100/day is standard for Harborside.  At check-in, I remember the agent asking, "I'm going to place an $800 hold on this card, okay?". I never looked at the card to verify, but I'm pretty confident she wouldn't have asked and then held a larger amount.


----------



## shar (Jun 9, 2012)

When we stayed at Harborside a few years ago, there was an information sheet in the unit explaining all the additional fees per day for the unit.  I was wondering if we were going to be "socked" with them. When checkout came, we did not get charged those fees. We were using a TS unit (not ours).  I think the card may be in the unit and the fees charged if you are renting directly from the Atlantis????     

Shar


----------

